# update



## alexanderhip (Oct 20, 2003)

My photo essay is finally done, and there are some new ones on as well. I have ideas for my next essay, but thats it for now. check back later

thanks

www.hipphotography.com


----------



## surfingfireman (Oct 22, 2003)

Really liked your pics, especially the people ones and especially the asian ones.  

Have to admit thought when I first saw the name of your website, I read it as  
"hippo  tography", oops.

C-YA

Mike


----------

